# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  MiMOTO Smart Pen, Mimoto Tech, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

"Bluetooth Smart Pen 2.0 - Exceptional Quality & Value" on Kickstarter

"Mimoto SmartPen" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Smart Pen review- write on paper - appears on phone!

Published on Nov 26, 2016




> What if you could write on paper and have that appear at the same time on your phone? With the Smart Pen you can make an instantaneous copy of what you are doodling or writing on a piece of paper onto your phone or tablet. You have your hard copy original as well as a digital original that you can email, post, print or convert to text.

----------


## Airicist

MiMOTO Smart Pen on Kickstarter now

Published on Nov 28, 2016

----------

